# Gender guesses at 12+4 (updated)



## wannabmum

Hi ladies these are some of my scan photos from dating scan at 12+4 any thoughts on gender, I have no idea :haha: xx
 



Attached Files:







forumpic4.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 42









forumpic3.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 33









forumpic2.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 32









forumpic.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Jessicahide

Hello, i would say girl ( please note i am rubbish and guess only for fun) xxxx


----------



## wannabmum

Thanks hun :) only looking for fun guesses we are happy either way :) xx


----------



## Jessicahide

After reading the gd threads i am a little hesitant to guess now xxx but looks like a girl to me xxxx


----------



## Lucy3

My guess is girl x


----------



## wannabmum

Thank you hun :) xx


----------



## Lashes85

Very girly nub &#128150; congratulations


----------



## wannabmum

Thanks hun :) xx


----------



## KylasBaby

:pink: nub


----------



## wannabmum

Thank you hun xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## wannabmum

Thanks hun :) Xx


----------



## justplay91

Very girly! I would be actually be a little surprised if that isn't a girl. :)


----------



## wannabmum

Thanks hun xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congratulations on your little one:) Your pics are looking very girly apart from pic 3 which is probably just the way its been captured:) So I will throw in a blue vote for you and am expecting to be quite wrong:)


----------



## wannabmum

Thanks hun :) We are happy either way only one wants one gender is our little boy (he has asd & my 3 nieces live with us, he decided its enough girls he been saying for years he wants a baby but only if its a boy with a jacket on so can go out and play with him :haha: but sure even if girl if she brings him a nice present all will be good :winkwink: ) find out on 24th so will update when we know xx


----------



## darcie

I think girl


----------



## wannabmum

Thank you :) xx


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Girl!!!


----------



## mummy2_1

I think blue gl on the 24th


----------



## ikaria

I'm also going with :blue: to add some variety!


----------



## Faffalina

Girl.


----------



## wannabmum

Thank you ladies &#128522; xx


----------



## hangryaf

I think girl :pink:


----------



## wannabmum

Hi ladies, just a wee update to say most were right our little girl arrived last week &#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470; xx


----------



## Jessicahide

Congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats!!


----------

